# FLATFISH University



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

*Flatfish University (TM)*​
*When: Sat. Oct. 9*

Where: Fishing Tackle Unlimited (12800 Gulf Freeway @ Fuqua, Houston, TX)
Cost: Event is FREE
10 a.m.-2 p.m.

If you would like to attend send Chester an email at [email protected] so he can get a good head count. 

For more information on the event click here.

*Flatfish University Curriculum*

The sale on the Flatfish University curriculum is over but you can still get it in advance at regular price. We have just over half of our 40 left so act now.
This includes a special Flatfish University logo binder*filled *with the following:
#Special curriculum notes for each of the talks and clinics at the event with room for your very own note taking.
#Clippings of archival Chester Moore flounder articles with special hand written notes.
#A special laminated guide sheet to selecting the perfect place to catch GIANT flounder.
#Signed and numbered (by Chester Moore) Flatfish University 8 X 10 commemorating this first event. There will only be 40 available and only with this curriculum. Suitable for framing.
#Exclusive discount coupons for Flounder Revolution


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Created to go beyond seminars and clinics and into a truly unique realm of learning this is the result of more than 15 years of intensive study on flounder and flounder fishing and a desire to teach people a complete approach to pursuing these amazing fish.

"These are going to be fun, super informative, intensive training sessions on flounder that will be like nothing that has ever been done on the species. The motto of Flounder Revolution is _'The future of flounder fishing begins here' _and Flatfish University is the vehicle by which it will take place," said founder Chester Moore.

"A couple, maybe three times a year there will be opportunities in various areas to attend a Flatfish University day and not all will be the same. There will be a basic introductory course, advanced levels and specific courses for specific areas. For someone who wants to REALLY learn about flounder, this is their opportunity. I promise their flounder fishing will never be the same."


----------

